# colour genetics? - anyone know about it?



## sallyburdett (Jul 19, 2005)

hello all - as you can see from my prev post sheba is having an unplanned pregnancy due to an un[planned mating with a local tom.

tom cat is tabby and white
sheba is lilac cream (lilac torti in other circles)

any guesses on kitten colours?

shebas mother was a blue cream and her dad a black smoke.
grandparents red, white, lilac, blue bicolour & si-rex

all of shebas litter mates were si-rex in this litter, but her parents have has subsequesnt and prev litters and had all above colours inc chocolate & red bicolour.

i know nothing about dad so cannt comment on his history.

if noone knows - why not run a guessing game on colours!?

sally


----------



## sallyburdett (Jul 19, 2005)

mum - sheba










dad - Tom











any guesses?


----------



## SuperBobtail (Aug 3, 2005)

Kittens will be
Boys - Red, Cream, Black, Blue, Chocolate, Lilac and all this colors may be with white, and may be tabby.
Girls - Blackl, Blue, Chocolate, Lilac, Tortoiseshell, Blue-cream, Chocolate Tortoiseshell, Lilac-cream and also all this colors may be with white, and may be tabby.

Chocolate and Lilacs kittens will only result if father is CARRIER of this genes (I think, it's very doubtfully in your situation).
Other dilutes (cream & blue) will result if father is CARRIER of dilution gene also.


----------



## sallyburdett (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks - it doesnt matter to me what colours they are - they will all be bootiful! lol, but a big thanks for letting me know!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Agreed those kittens are going to be stunning. That picture that you post of the dad makes me smile 

If I didn't already have two cats I would seriously be interested in taking one of the kittens, but I don't think the boyfriend would approve of another one, although he adores the two cats we have.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

They are both gorgeous! Those kittens will be beautiful. Is the mom;s hair on the "curly" side? She doesn't look smooth.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

debo said:


> They are both gorgeous! Those kittens will be beautiful. Is the mom;s hair on the "curly" side? She doesn't look smooth.


Yep, Cornish Rexes have a wavy coat, it's really cool.


----------



## sallyburdett (Jul 19, 2005)

hiya heather

in my thread below - help please (or something similar) it shows i have allready had her fip, fiv, felv tested. we have to have the fiv and felv repeated when the kittens are 3 weeks old as it can take up to 10 weeks to show but her first tests are all negative. they dont even show that she has been exposed, so fingers crossed.

thanks for asking!

sally


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I have been bugging my other half about these kittens...  :lol:


----------



## sallyburdett (Jul 19, 2005)

LOL!

any success? :wink: 

he he he!

rcat 

sally


----------



## sallyburdett (Jul 19, 2005)

hiya

my girl called every month without fail. yes pyo is a risk but make sure you are extra stringent with hygiene when she is in call and you will recude the risk. thoroughly clean all litter trays everyday will improve the hygiene. i also wash all bedding reg while in call with a final rince in the machine with white vinegar. this is an old trick used for cloth nappy users (me!) and helps to sterilise the area. great to reduce infection risk.

so from shebas first call at 7months we have had 9 calls!!!!!!!!! very noisy and disrupting but then we wouldnt be breeders if it bothered us that much!

btw - your going to be knee deep in kittens soon! - good luck! let us know how u get on. 

sally


----------



## sallyburdett (Jul 19, 2005)

hiya

i know the pyo isnt external but it can be caused by external infections such as thrush. if a cat gets any infection it can also cross into the uterus and casue pyo (which basically means infected womb).

60 kittens?????!!!!!!!! how did u cope! that sounds like a furry nightmare to me!

i was wondering why you said it was winter until i saw where u were from! he he, its middle of summer here!

sally


----------



## sallyburdett (Jul 19, 2005)

re the pyo

i think were both right. i did a quick google

""With each heat cycle, the uterine lining engorges in preparation for pregnancy. Eventually, some tissue engorgement becomes excessive or persistent (a condition called “cystic endometrial hyperplasia”). This lush glandular tissue is ripe for infectionf (recall that while thei inside of the uterus is sterile, the vagina below is normally loaded with bacteria.). Bacteria ascend from the vagina and the uterus becomes infected and ultimately pus filled."" 

therefore it usually is as a result of heat cycles (when cervix is open) but caused by bacteria from the vagina and outside world (like thrush).

glad we cleared that up!

sally


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Actually, Dave's actual words were 



> I can't say anything to change your mind if you want one, so please yourself


He didn't really have a say in the last couple, but he really loves them. In fact, they are 'Daddys Boys' except one! 

I am trying to de-persuade myself, to be honest. I really really want one! Keep me updated!

Ems


----------

